# AW Batmobile



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Can anyone tell me when they released the Batmobile? There is a White Lightning listed on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nu-1966-Batmobi...400188829336?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d2d1cee98

Pat


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Not sure, I'd like to have the wheels, they look chrome...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Not sure, I'd like to have the wheels, they look chrome...RM


yeah!!! nice chrome wheels man.

Wes


----------



## Dak38 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bud's ho just listed them up on his site.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

$25 each! Those poor dudes that paid funny money on Ebay will be kicking themselves!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> $25 each! Those poor dudes that paid funny money on Ebay will be kicking themselves!!!



No $hit!!!

I ordered the chrome black and black from Rob and got 10 percent off with free shipping!!

Gotta love Rob:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Bats*

It seems there are insiders in Auto World that get the new releases delivered to them before they are released to the public. These are the sellers that are taking advantage of the poor fools on ebay and steping on the little guys who are trying to get into the business of selling these cars. I guess thats free enteprise at its best. Screw the little guy every chance they can!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dak38 said:


> Bud's ho just listed them up on his site.


could you please provide a link... I can;t find it.
thanks


----------



## Dak38 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sure, no problem:

http://www.budshocars.com/


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

That link only brings me to his home page... thanks, but that's not what I meant.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Is this better?

http://stores.budshocars.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

*Sold Out*

VJ still won't find any Batmobiles because Bud is sold out. They went fast! I have seen In Stock or Pre-Order on them at Lucky Bob's, Bad L, and BRS hobbies though.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bud's got them in yesterday am and by 4 pm I think he sold out, he sold around 400. :freak:


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

i heard aw is making another 4000 batmobiles 2000 of each black car due april 2011 :wave::woohoo:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

BRS HOBBIES has got them on there site* at brshobbies.com


----------

